# Help in California! Looking for a pup to adopt.



## bjungx007 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wanted: I am looking for a German Shepherd puppy to live with and grow with my family. I have experience raising a golden retriever and Siberian husky. Ive wanted a German Shepherd since I was young and am now actively seeking for a rescue pup German Shepherd(i want a pup because i have a 3 year old in the house). 

I wanted to get a buddy for my 2 year old husky that is well behaved and also for protection(our house was attempted to be broken into for the 2nd time)

If you know of any puppies please forward me any information. I live in Los angeles county 91745 California


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Bjung we are in the same area code. Right by the trails. 
Anyway here are websites to 2 local shepherd rescue. Know that puppies can be a bit bitey and not very good for protection. I had 2 pups a month ago ( rescues) I was giving away but found them homes. i dont think anyone sells german shepherds here, but I could be wrong. Ive been wrong before lol. I will send you more rescue info as I come across them. Westside German Shepherd Rescue
http://www.gsroc.org/


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

If you are willing to travel to Orange County. Check out Dog Training Orange County, Schutzhund German Shepherd Dog Imports That is the breeder / trainer of Fiona. Fiona's mom should be pregnant and having puppies in May. Fiona's mom is Fenja and dad is Onzo. Since Fiona is awesome, he used this combination again.


----------

